# Interzone 207 Nov/Dec 2006 out now



## Roy1 (Nov 14, 2006)

Cover art by Richard Marchand

"From spacecraft to witchcraft!" Author* Liz Williams* joined *Interzone's* editorial team in July. Liz has a PhD and degrees in philosophy and artificial intelligence. Her history includes spells as a tarot reader on Brighton's pier and as an educational consultant in Kazakhstan but she now runs a witchcraft supply shop in Glastonbury.
Liz says "my mother's a Gothic novelist, and my father was a part-time conjuror, so I didn't have a hope. I've been a science fiction fan since the age of ten". Liz started writing seriously in the late nineties and turned full time in 2002. Her short fiction appeared in Britain's *Interzone* and in the USA, but novels are the main focus of her writing now, the latest being 'Darkland' (Tor Macmillan, UK) and 'Demon and the City' (Night Shade Press, USA).
Watch out for Liz at Psychic Fairs.

STORIES
*The Purring of Cats* by Dave Hoing
illustrated by Kenn Brown
Trangressive emotion, a minefield when intergalactic war looms and local law gets tough. And why do cats purr?

*Spheres *by Suzanne Palmer
illustrated by Richard Marchand
You live at the margins of outer space where nothing is straight and all's square in love and war. Can you square the circle to prevent someone running rings around you?

*Frankie on Zanzibar* by David Mace
illustrated by Jesse Speak
You want your kids to be smarter than you but, in a world of ecological catastrophe and corporate intrigue, that's not good enough...

*Stonework* by Wendy Waring
illustrated by Richard Marchand
An archaeologist gives in to the allure of an ancient, alien settlement and searches for secrets written in stone. But suppose it's a work still in progress...

*Clocks* by Daniel Kaysen
Tick.

FEATURES

Interviews
*Terry Pratchett* Dancing Around the Oak: Discworld, the new *Hogfather* film and much more plus *Ian Stewart *&* Jack Cohen* on collaborating with Terry by Andy Hedgecock
*Neil Gaiman* also caught by Andy Hedgecock

*The Prestige*: Gary Dalkin talks to Christopher Priest about his work, focusing on 'The Prestige' novel and film

*Dune 7*: the saga concludes, Paul Raven quizzes authors Brian Herbert & Kevin J. Anderson.

Reviews
Mutant Popcorn by *Nick Lowe*
Nick's film reviews cover Children of Men, Brothers of the Head, Click...

Scores by *John Clute*
Reviews of novellas and collections by Tim Powers, Eric Brown, Don Webb, Charles Stross

Many more; Reviews editor Sandy Auden

*Competition *10 readers can each win two new books.

*Readers' Poll *Select and vote from the complete list of eligible stories and artwork.

*Physical*
This issue's matt paper pages reduce glare, the saddle stitch binding reduces thickness to reduce crowding on your bookshelves and the slightly reduced page dimensions fit the new UK Post Office limits

*Purchase*
£3.75 from all good newsagents and bookshops or even better subscribe via the TTA Press website. £21 for 6 issues.


----------

